# Look here



## 20dewbreaker12 (Jan 20, 2017)

They've changed the market place and I cannot look at leases and clubs .... anybody know of any clubs or land for lease in South ga... Turkey only?


----------



## dgrenke2 (Jan 23, 2017)

*turkey lease*

i have 220 acre in dodge county plenty of birds and pond....
turkey season only inbox me for more info


----------

